# Maternity Leave Query



## MissBump (10 Jul 2011)

Hi there,

I would really appreciate any advice on this. My husband lost his job about eighteen months ago, and received Jobseekers' Benefit for the first twelve months. After that, we were means tested on my salary (about €40K) and our savings and he hasn't received any Jobseekers' Allowance. 

I am pregnant and due to go on maternity leave in September. My company don't officially pay you anything on maternity leave (although they may pay me the difference if the person doing my maternity cover is on less than €40K pro rata). So, what I'm wondering is, if I'm getting paid nothing from work, am receiving maternity benefit, and we have savings of about €40K, will my husband be entitled to any Jobseekers' Allowance?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Ann1 (10 Jul 2011)

I am sure you can claim an adult dependant allowance on your maternity benefit.....just as you would on any other social welfare benefit......but if your combined income is decreasing for 26+ weeks your husband might be better to drop into Social Welfare and ask for their guidance.


----------



## lennonmelia (11 Jul 2011)

my partner is on job seekers allowance . . i am on maternity leave since feb . . . .when i applied for maternity benefit i put my childrens details on my form . . but my partner was already claiming for them on his claim . . his money was halved when i started to receive maternity benefit . . if you already have children and he is claiming for them .  .don't put their details on your claim . .


----------



## Mrmr (11 Jul 2011)

I'm not sure about the JA which is means tested, but if not you could also apply for Family Income Supplement (FIS) and a medical card for the time you are off. Have a look at the citizens information page for more information.
You may also be able to claim back tax and levies at year end.


----------



## MissBump (12 Jul 2011)

Thanks for the advice, folks. Will check all of that out.


----------

